# PRESEASON GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Seattle SuperSonics



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=green>Seattle SuperSonics</font></font></center>

<center>10-18-03
TV: None
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Zach Randolph*
</center>
<center><font color=black>*Portland (2-2) Seattle (3-2)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

It should be noted that technically this is an away game for the blazers.

Blazers @ Sonics, in other words.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

REVENGE!


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> REVENGE!


:laugh: That made me laugh.

I don't know if teams muster up the energy for revenge in the preseason!

Of course, that's the NBA. I want revenge if someone beats me in H-O-R-S-E.

SLAM


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that a blazer will have 25+ points tonight, I think someone will be eager enough to work their butt off!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> REVENGE!


I guess. I'm not too worried though, because I'm fairly certain that the blazers are going to take the season series again from the Sonics.

They can have their preseason wins as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that a blazer will have 25+ points tonight, I think someone will be eager enough to work their butt off!


The game is on Saturday...


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> The game is on Saturday...


Umm.... @#[email protected][email protected]#[email protected]

You know what I meant


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Also of note, Luke Ridnour should be making his NBA debut against the Blazers on Saturday.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

PG:
















SG:
















SF:
















PF:
















C:
















I know L4L already did the photo lineup's, but I just wanted to try out these pics  They look better imo


----------



## blazerfan4life (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> It should be noted that technically this is an away game for the blazers.
> 
> Blazers @ Sonics, in other words.


YEA here in SPOKANE...where i live and would you know it ...i have no $$$$ for a ticket.....:upset: :upset: :upset: oh well story of my life....lol


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Does anyone know if we can get the broadcast tonight from kxl.com, or do they not allow us to listen?

I live in Eugene, and for our first preseason game, it wasn't on the station that it was normally on during regular season games, so I'm looking to listen via the internet. 

If anyone lives in Eugene, have you got the broadcast on the radio so far?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Tonights starting lineup :

Pg : Damon Stoudamire
Sg : Bonzi Wells
Sf: Scott Padgett
Pf: Rasheed Wallace
C: Dale Davis


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

L4L,

I haven't been able to get it on the radio out here either...isn't the broadcast usually on 1120AM? Perhaps they don't do preseason games...

Too bad, I have to work tonight, and it would have helped pass the time.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I think NBA Audio League Pass made it so that we won't be able to listen to kxl broadcasts online anymore... sucks


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Mo Cheeks hasn't even tried to get Zach involved in the offense, what's up with that?!?! This is like the 3rd straight game that has happend.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I take that back  13 pts for Z-bo all in the 2nd quarter


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Please continue the game stat updating!! It would be much appreciated... I have no way of listening or watching the game... nba.com isn't even posting the stats...


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Yes, updates are appreciated...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Were actually playing a pretty good game, it's not as sloppy as the first 3 Pre-Season games thus far. Zach Randolph is having a great game, but Mo Cheeks needs to go to him more! 'Sheed is having a so-so game.

Zach - 13 pts (leads all scorers)
Sheed 8 pts
Damon - 7 pts
Wells - 4 pts
Dale - 8 pts 9 rebs

51-50 Portland at the half


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Were actually playing a pretty good game, it's not as sloppy as the first 3 Pre-Season games thus far. Zach Randolph is having a great game, but Mo Cheeks needs to go to him more! 'Sheed is having a so-so game.
> 
> Zach - 13 pts (leads all scorers)
> ...


Hey - DD looks to be in good shape! What are the broadcasters saying about him, Siouxperior?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Bonzi missin' layup's left and right 0-4 fg for Bonzi


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Dale is having a solid game! Just call him Windex!


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

There goes the expectations of a Bonzi Super All-Star Caliber Breakout Season...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

9 pts 12 rebs for Dale Davis so far..... 59-55 Portland


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> There goes the expectations of a Bonzi Super All-Star Caliber Breakout Season...


Yep. He'll never recoved from an 0-4 shooting in the first half of the fourth preseason game.

Maybe he should just be cut to clear space for the young guys!

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Is there a boxscore of the game? Or perhaps updated stats from a website?


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2003101825

looks like everyone is having a bad night..


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Padgett is looking good! Diving for the ball, making smart passes..... Sonics have gone cold this quarter.


----------



## fotojenic (May 29, 2003)

LOL! In fact, not a single player from Blazers and Sonics played and scored, and yet the score is already 63-62.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

74-70 and the end of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

maybe padgett will be the designated basketball IQ guy... we keep him on the court to remind Woods, Zach, and Rube what the play is.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2003101825


Gracias, yangsta.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Booth attempted a hook shot, and was blocked by the......backboard!! :laugh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I am already thinking about how the Northwest Sports Report is going to show their incredible bias with Washington sports, even for the bottom o' the barrel Sonics. :angel:


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

did zach score any more?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Zach didn't play in the 3rd quarter, he's playing now. He now has 17 pts.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

thanks again.. thanks for making that update from 15 pts to 17 pts too!... pressed refresh .. and muwalah... he scores again


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Blazers down late in the 4th, Sheed gets 5th foul + a Tech.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> I am already thinking about how the Northwest Sports Report is going to show their incredible bias with Washington sports, even for the bottom o' the barrel Sonics. :angel:


Me too, Watch, they'll show all Sonic highlights...and maybe a few Blazer highlights...  I really hate FSNW


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

95-87 Seattle, 3 min left . Zach with 21 pts


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I don't get it.. its a preseason game.. Sheeds already melting down.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

It dosn't look good for Portland. 'Sheed fouls out (14 pts 10 rebs) With 58 sec. left, Seattle is up 101-93


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

fellas win or lose its just a preseason game it means nothing u set lineups


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Well, we lost. 101-93. Seattle played their 'big dogs' majority of the game. While we played players like Zach,Bonzi, DD to very few min.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopefullt The North west sports report will show some nice blazer highlights I want to see Zbo stuff


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I guess we're just not as deep as we used to be. While this will be an interesting year to watch Zach flourish... aside from that.. I'm more looking forward to the 2004 offseason.... may be a good season to tank it and bring in a good draft pick.. its been a long while since we've gotten a lottery pick


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Zach Randolph - 21 pts in 25 min 

Damon Stoudamire - 13 pts 4 sleals

Bonzi Wells - 6 pts in 18 min

Dale Davis - 11 pts 12 rebs (4off)

Rasheed Wallace- 14 pts 10 rebs (Fouls out)

Scott Padgett - 4 pts 4 assists 4 steals 3 rebs

Qyntel Woods - 4 pts 4 rebs 2 stls in 20 min


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Zach was having his way in the 1st half, shooting over 70%. But he only gets 3 shots in the 2nd half?!?! Mo Cheeks, I'm starting to question his b-ball IQ


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I sorta like the 14 pts, 10 boards by sheed.. despite his foul trouble this game.

I would be very satisfied if sheed had an 18 ppg 10 rpg season... an athletic 7-footer needs to be grabbing some boards..


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2003101825
> 
> looks like everyone is having a bad night..


Hilarious.

I thought Spokane had at least some of those modern, whatchamacallits, phones. Or at least telegraphs. Oh well, just sit here waiting for the carrier pigeons to arrive at civilization.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

okay.. apparently the stats are up on that yahoo link now.... Damon.. 30 mins, 1 assist.. just fantastic


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> its been a long while since we've gotten a lottery pick


You *could* say that, or you could be accurate and say that the team has never had a lottery pick of their own.

I'd love us to be winning every preseason game, but nothing matters except for injuries in the preseason, and so far so good there for the Blazers.

Ed O.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> I sorta like the 14 pts, 10 boards by sheed.. despite his foul trouble this game.



Except that was on 4-18 shooting...


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Ed O, I'm pretty sure we've had lower pics than 13th...

Are you going by the technicality of when the lottery was introduced? What year was that?

Cheers


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I'd love us to be winning every preseason game, but nothing matters except for injuries in the preseason, and so far so good there for the Blazers.
> Ed O.


I know what you mean, but surely there is some reason to be playing preseason games? If avoiding injuries was the only thing that mattered, why not just hang out at Damon's crawl space until the season starts?

Damon's Crawl Space would be a good name for a bar downtown 

barfo


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

We can always rely on Ed O to bring us back to reality with the technicalities....


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> Ed O, I'm pretty sure we've had lower pics than 13th...
> 
> Are you going by the technicality of when the lottery was introduced? What year was that?


Ewing was the first lottery pick in 1985. The Blazers and the Jazz are the only two teams to never be in the lottery.

I'd say that it's more than a technicality to draw that distinction from the situations in which the Blazers acquired, say, Sam Bowie (#2 in 1984, the last non-lottery year) or Shawn Respert (#8 in 1995, traded for Gary Trent (another lottery pick) but who was the product of a trade, rather than Portland missing the lottery).

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> We can always rely on Ed O to bring us back to reality with the technicalities....


Come now... would it be fair for me to say that we can always rely on yangsta to always cloud reality with inaccuracies?

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> I know what you mean, but surely there is some reason to be playing preseason games? If avoiding injuries was the only thing that mattered, why not just hang out at Damon's crawl space until the season starts?


There's a couple of reasons:

-- to find out which players deserve to make the roster. Most roster spots are obviously set, but the final few often need to be determined by something more than practice situations. Preseason games provide that arena.

-- to make money/spread good will. The NBA mandates preseason games... it's not like the teams decide to play them for their own good (like Summer league games). Most players don't care about the preseason, and it shows.



> Damon's Crawl Space would be a good name for a bar downtown


Sounds like a better name for a head shop to me.

Ed O.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Sounds like a better name for a head shop to me.
> Ed O.


How about a coffeeshop in Amsterdam, then?

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> How about a coffeeshop in Amsterdam, then?


Do they even mess around with coffee in Amsterdam? It seems like they could just lace drinks with the hard stuff when people need their morning jolt...

Ed O.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Ewing was the first lottery pick in 1985. The Blazers and the Jazz are the only two teams to never be in the lottery.
> ...


Alright.. understood.. 

But the original post was to emphasize the point that it would be nice to have a lottery pick.. bringing some excitement back to portland. Imagine the how loaded our forums would be if we had Lebron or Melo right now. I personally think that our 20+ playoff run has brought more grief than it has glory. Nash should really scratch "make it to the playoffs" off of list of priorities next season.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> 
> But the original post was to emphasize the point that it would be nice to have a lottery pick.. bringing some excitement back to portland. Imagine the how loaded our forums would be if we had Lebron or Melo right now. I personally think that our 20+ playoff run has brought more grief than it has glory. Nash should really scratch "make it to the playoffs" off of list of priorities next season.


I hear what you're saying... I think that it WOULD have been cool to add a top-10 pick, but I think that the reported cost (Rasheed) was just too high, so I'm glad we didn't make that kind of move.

I take a lot of pleasure and pride in our huge playoff streak. The team has knocked at the door of a championship at least three times, which is more than most NBA teams have in that amount of time, as well, so I don't buy that it's somehow held the team back...

Ed O.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Do they even mess around with coffee in Amsterdam? It seems like they could just lace drinks with the hard stuff when people need their morning jolt...
> 
> Ed O.


Well, a 'coffeeshop' in Amsterdam is a place to buy greenish substances that would appeal to Damon. However, you can also get coffee there. Not that I would know anything about such places, of course. 

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> Well, a 'coffeeshop' in Amsterdam is a place to buy greenish substances that would appeal to Damon. However, you can also get coffee there. Not that I would know anything about such places, of course.


Wow. You learn something every day. I just learned that Qyntel punched Ruben Patterson last year (in another thread, thanks to MavsFaN02), and now this.

Ed O.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Wow. You learn something every day. I just learned that Qyntel punched Ruben Patterson last year (in another thread, thanks to MavsFaN02), and now this.
> Ed O.


No, really. You CAN get coffee at a coffeeshop. 

barfo


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Another Sonics win . Looks like Ray Allen finally had a good shooting game and Rashard keeps on producing. Ridnour finally got to touch the floor and played alright.

What was up with Sheed ? Fouling out against the Sonics great low post threats... :laugh:



btw - I'll enjoy it now, we're probably gonna get owned in the regular season.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

did I miss something? why is Scott Padgett racking up 28 minutes while DA doesn't see the court? 

normally, I'd just say what the hell. it's only preseason. but it's starting to sound like he's no longer a starter, and I wonder how he's taking it.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

also, I was relieved to read the box score and see Dale Davis logging 29 minutes and getting 12 rebs, 10 pts. maybe his injury isn't as bad as I feared.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> also, I was relieved to read the box score and see Dale Davis logging 29 minutes and getting 12 rebs, 10 pts. maybe his injury isn't as bad as I feared.


That IS very good news... it seems like if it were a serious injury having him play so many minutes in a totally meaningless game wouldn't be an option. 

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> did I miss something? why is Scott Padgett racking up 28 minutes while DA doesn't see the court?
> 
> normally, I'd just say what the hell. it's only preseason. but it's starting to sound like he's no longer a starter, and I wonder how he's taking it.


I'm thinking that it was Padgett's chance to shine and show what he can do. When is the final cut on the roster coming due? I think that the final game will just be starters and a few bench palyers as they get ready for the season opener is Salt Lake. I am begining to wonder if Padgett is going to make this team, he is having a rough go a his shooting, isn't he?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I'm thinking that it was Padgett's chance to shine and show what he can do. When is the final cut on the roster coming due? I think that the final game will just be starters and a few bench palyers as they get ready for the season opener is Salt Lake. I am begining to wonder if Padgett is going to make this team, he is having a rough go a his shooting, isn't he?


They said DA had a boo-boo and didn't travel to Spokane.

barfo


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> did I miss something? why is Scott Padgett racking up 28 minutes while DA doesn't see the court?
> 
> normally, I'd just say what the hell. it's only preseason. but it's starting to sound like he's no longer a starter, and I wonder how he's taking it.


Anderson has been injured (back spasms) for the past two games.
He did not even make the trip to Seattle.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> He did not even make the trip to Seattle.


Spokane.

barfo


----------

